# Help With Picking Out A Board Please



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

At that size you're pretty limited. You might actually look into some girls boards that have some more nuetral graphics. They'll better suit you. The K2 VVV is the girl version of the WWW, try that. Stepchild Slim is another high recommendation for ya. Look for someting no bigger than a 144. Even that small will let you grow into it. Really for your size I'd say maybe a 140 but you'll grow out of that in a season. I know at twelve you may have some reservations about getting a girl board, but just plaster it with stickers and if you just ride like you don't care your riding a girl board, noone will care. And if anyone does, their opinion probably doesn't matter anyway.

SO...
K2 VVV
K2 Fling
Stepchild Slim
and for Grom boards
Nitro, Burton, or Flow.


----------

